# New House--New Life



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooo, I haven't been able to be on as much as I would like only because my husband and I have been sooooooooo busy trying to buy a house to start a new life and family. Well, we found the perfect house. We took a trip back to my homestate of Texas 2 weeks ago from Northern California (long trip), to go and look at the house. We just fell in love. 

The hardest part of all is making enough room to take all our animals which is a must and comes before furniture, lol. We are taking 5 dogs, 14 chinchillas, 2 sugar gliders, and 3 cats, 1 truck with dump trailer, and 2 cars. Haha. AND we have to rent a U-Haul truck. Whew, I hope gas and diesel stays down till the first week of February! When we went out to Texas 2 weeks ago we went ahead and took our 3 horses out there since I already own 2 vacant acres. My father is looking over the horses till we get out there. 

Anyways, more about our new house. We got it for $125,000! It was built in 1981, a nice brick home. 4 bedrooms and 3.5 baths. 2,606 square feet and on 6 beautiful acres. Here was the description of it.

"ESCAPE TO THE COUNTRY! HOME IS SURROUNDED BY FARM & PASTURE LAND AND IS WONDERFULLY QUIET! SPACIOUS HOME ON 6 ACRES INCLUDES 3 OR 4 BEDROOMS,(4TH BDRM. COULD BE USED AS MOTHER-IN-LAW QUARTERS WITH ITS OWN BATH). UPDATES IN PAST FEW YEARS INCLUDE PRETTY CERAMIC TILE THROUGHOUT ENTIRE HOME AND INTERIOR PAINT, KITCHEN CABINETS PAINTED, 2 AC UNITS REPLACED IN 2004, PLUMBING PIPES & WATER HEATERS REPLACED ALSO. LARGE SHOP OR OFFICE OUT BACK!"

I am just sooo sooo excited. Finally we are done renting and we got an okay amount of land. I also own 2 acres and we plan on putting a manufactured home on it and renting it out. The land is already paid for so it will be nice. All this new house needs is some kennels for the dogs at night and fencing but that will be a cinch. Oh, and carpet, new tile or not, a home don't feel cozy without some nice and thick carpet! Haha. Here are some pictures!

I just thought I would share my excitement for the night.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Very cool on the house. If you need more room I would suggest the hubby out in the car and keep the critters inside.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha, actually the shop out back isn't really a shop but more like a converted garage. The doors were taken off and it was insulated and the walls finished, very nice and very big, I think it was a 3 car garage before the transformation. I am making that our chinchilla room and I will set up my APBT crates in the room because it is also divided and goes into another room. Normally our dogs are inside but while we are doing some painting and remodeling they will have to be in another room till then. My hubby has to stay in the house, it is his money paying for it, lol. I am just the stay at home mom!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats Laura Lou.......

Looks great...I hope everything works out great!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wow! What an amazing deal! You can't get a manufactured home for that cheap out here! I am totally jealous! 

Congrats on the new home 

**Oh and I thought we had a lot of pets, with 2 dogs and 3 cats - LOL


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha, yeah definitely alot of pets, hince the reason needing all the space. Yah my hubby is from California and I have been here for 4 years and can't stand it. Lol. My hubby has a wonderful job as a paramedic but since housing is so pricy here in this state that won't preapprove him for a loan unless I have a job also for dual income. My hubby said, forget that because we don't want anyone else raising our 17 month old daughter and future kids. I will get a job when they are all in school, lol. We found lots of homes in Texas in the $40,000 range that were on 20 acres and had a nice manufactured home but they said are interest rate would be higher on a MH, so we stuck with a brick home with concrete slab. It will be really tough for 5 years till we can get the truck paid off but after that things should look up! 

Oh and Carriana, your dog in your pic is amazing looking. I absolutely love the color and well proportioned head. Just beautiful.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

nice home. love the rural type setting wish houses were that cheap in australia something like that would cost like 
$400,000 odd.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Haha, yeah definitely alot of pets, hince the reason needing all the space. Yah my hubby is from California and I have been here for 4 years and can't stand it. Lol. My hubby has a wonderful job as a paramedic but since housing is so pricy here in this state that won't preapprove him for a loan unless I have a job also for dual income. My hubby said, forget that because we don't want anyone else raising our 17 month old daughter and future kids. I will get a job when they are all in school, lol. We found lots of homes in Texas in the $40,000 range that were on 20 acres and had a nice manufactured home but they said are interest rate would be higher on a MH, so we stuck with a brick home with concrete slab. It will be really tough for 5 years till we can get the truck paid off but after that things should look up!
> 
> Oh and Carriana, your dog in your pic is amazing looking. I absolutely love the color and well proportioned head. Just beautiful.


If I hadn't been born and raised in the Seattle area and just started working at a job I love I would totally relocate. I just wish houses sold for their true worth. Our 1368 sq ft house w/ detached garage w/ attached shop ran us $255,000. Is that not the most insane thing you've ever heard? And that's 30 miles north of Seattle. To live in the city would make our house worth at least double that. Ugh!

And thanks for the compliment on my Loki. He sure did fill out nice. He is 1.5 years now and turning out to be a great dog!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

man... i am so jelouse 

i live in the bay area of CA.. its way to expensive


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow you guys got a steal of a deal for all of that! property in TX is really that cheap!? The home is awesome!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

well, howdy then neighboor! lol. that's great! congrats! my hubbie and i are praying we will be able to buy our first house this year...if only we could find something like yalls around here! it's beautiful and just the way i like it, no close neighboors! yall really lucked up on this one! keep us posted on how the move is going and how everyone is doing.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Yah the only thing I am nervous about is what it is gonna cost in fuel and renting a u-haul trailer and drive 2,000 miles. Lol, Hopefully the fuel prices stay down till the beginning of February!

Houses in this part of Texas are great buys, there were so many to choose from but we preferred a brick home and the amount of square footage was nice and should be enough room for 3 more kids, (human babies), in the future!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats!! That house on all that land for so cheap, your truely blessed. I hope all the animals like the climate/weather change. Hope all goes well for you on your move!


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

great deal u did get a termite inspection included and a genral home inspection right? hate 2 be a buzkill but I'm a contractor and would love to c u enjoy the new place it's beautiful I'm in nor cal as well so good luck and congratz


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep we paid $425 to get 3 inspections done, which didn't seem to bad of a price. They do the inspection at noon this Friday! We are having the general home inspection, inspection on the septic, and then one for termites done! 

Thanks for looking out JCsmoke!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I think you and I have officially met know and now we will get a chance to meet each other I'm sure. CONGRATS on the new place. it looks great.  I am so coming to your place to go riding some time. Miss that. Let the dogs play. Woo hoo. More bully owners in texas.


----------

